# Looking for new 500 gallon tank - Where to buy?



## Trail_Time (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone have a lead on where to buy a new 500 gallon underground propane tank at a decent price?  Fed up with my leased tank and the overpriced supplier.


----------



## jimmy dean (Jan 17, 2010)

A number of years ago... when I was building my straw bale home I went to one of my plumbing and heating wholesaler to enquire about purchasing a 250 gal propane tank... the very knowledgeable sales person told me I could purchase a tank of that size from him BUT that I wouldn't be able to find a propane supplier to fill the tank without jumping thru convoluted hoops like certification ect. In addition the largest Legally portable tank 100 gal. (when full) would require a lot of grunt to unload and position. If you find someone to sell that tank.. be sure you also have a fuel commitment from a dealer.


----------



## Trail_Time (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks.  I have a fuel commitment already, just need an inspection and proof of ownership.


----------



## KeepItNatural (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't know that propane tanks can be put underground.  When I'm out and about I see a bunch of them above ground tanks all over the place.  I believe oil tanks are no longer able to be underground.  What's dif about propane that allows it to still go in the ground?


----------



## jimmy dean (Jan 17, 2010)

The propane end of the national fuel gas code allows -when properly protected ( double coated and cathotic equipped) tanks containing propane to be burried- up to the "bell". Unlike oil, propane when released into the enviroment will mix with air and disapate... however periodic tank inspection is a requirement.


----------

